# Shania Twain heiratet Ex der Affäre ihres Mannes



## Mandalorianer (22 Dez. 2010)

*Es ist kompliziert
Shania Twain heiratet Ex der Affäre ihres Mannes​*

Die kanadische Sängerin Shania Twain (45) hat einen Grund zur Freude. Nachdem sie sich im Juni 2010 von ihrem Mann Robert John Lange (62) scheiden ließ, hat sie sich nun laut Us Weekly wieder verlobt.

Doch die Geschichte ist etwas kompliziert. Denn der Grund für Shanias Scheidung war, dass ihr Mann sie im Jahr 2008 betrogen hat. Er ging eine Affäre mit ihrer damals besten Freundin Marie-Anne Thiebaud ein. Der Verlobte von Shania ist Frederic Thiebaud, der Ex-Mann ihrer besten Freundin, mit der ihr Mann sie betrog.

Shania Twain heiratet also den Mann, mit dessen Frau sie ihr damaliger Mann betrogen hat. Genau durch diese Affäre hat sie auch Frederic kennengelernt. Die Daily Mail berichtet, dass Shania vor einem Jahr auf ihrer Homepage schrieb: „Wir haben uns gegenseitig während den Aufs und Abs gestützt...Wir sind uns näher gekommen und durch das Ganze stärker geworden.“

*Die Geschichte ist wirklich kompliziert,
wir hoffen, dass die Ehe der beiden dies
nicht wird und gratulieren zur Verlobung! 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2010)

viel Glück


----------



## tommie3 (22 Dez. 2010)

Gerechter Tausch.


----------



## Q (22 Dez. 2010)

alles nur Rache


----------

